# Final tip in Volume 7. Tip # 713 DRIFT CRABS--Primo bait.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Each volume contains 101 tips so volume 1 was 1thru 101, vol 2 was tip 102-tip 203, etc. The final volume, #7,contains tips 612-713.

This has been the biggest project I've had in lots of years and it is far from over. I have the text for all of the tips but need at least 200 photos and drawings plus a lot of proof reading.

Here is the final tip. I haven't fished P'cola in many years and only vaguely remember crabs up there. It would not surprise me at all if ya'll don't have something similar up there. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 713<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Drift Crabs. Primo Permit bait.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Permit, Pompano, Jack crevalle, Drum, Redfish, Tarpon, Cobia, Grouper, Hogfish<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">These little crabs resemble Blue Crabs but seldom exceed 4? in length. Their claws are narrower and smaller than the claws of a Blue Crab but they can still inflict a painful pinch. These crabs ride the outgoing tide in spring and early summer as they head offshore for their spawning ritual. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A long handled dip net is all you need to catch plenty of these fine baits. Dip them as they swim by.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">These crabs are among the top bait choices at [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Boca[/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> [/B]<st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Grande[/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> [/B]<st1laceType><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Pass[/B]</st1laceType></st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">, especially when they are abundant.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The bar at the south end of Anclote Key off Tarpon Springs is a great place to anchor and pitch these crabs at passing Permit, Tarpon and Cobia. I?ve caught a half dozen Permit on a single tide anchored there. These fish seldom exceed 10# but they are a handful on light gear. I catch 10 on crabs for every one I catch on flies or jigs. I see more Permit close to the end of the key in 2-4? of water than out deeper. Perhaps this is because Permit are notoriously hard to see over sand bottom. Although I have never fished out of a tower boat, I can certainly appreciate the viewing advantage the tower affords. Permit are wary. You must cast several feet from the fish or they will spook.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Drum and Redfish often feed in the same area as the Permit. I?ve never seen schools of them in the shallow water the Permit feed in but they are there in sufficient quantity to get an occasional cast at them. Redfish usually bite aggressively. Drum, on the other hand darn near require hand feeding in this situation. Possibly a broken crab impaled on a jig and cast just up tide of the Drum might be the ticket. (If you try it, send me a report.) <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">On the extreme south end of the bar, as it drops off into the pass, Tarpon and Cobia often gather to pick off these little crabs as they drift by. These fish are feeding, make no mistake about it. A half way decent cast with a crab will get a bite. Cobia may be any size but the Tarpon there are usually 50-60 pounders. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I?m sure these crabs attract fish around other passes but I am most familiar with Anclote. The bar off the south end of Anclote Key sort of funnels the crabs to the fish, providing an excellent place for them to lay in wait. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you see lots of small crabs swimming with the tide out of your favorite bay, dip a few and drift them with the current. You might be surprised. I wouldn?t be, however.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------

